# Mise à jour 2.2 manuellement c'est possible????



## dje14 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'aurai aimé savoir si il y une procédure pour passé du système de base à l'upgrade 2.2 sans passer par la mise à jour automatique. C'est pour le patch ATV flash (qui ne fonctionne pas en 2.3). Si quelqu'un avez un tuto en Francais ce serait cool.
D'avance merci.


----------



## dje14 (22 Novembre 2008)

Personne pour m'aider?????


----------

